# how many providers per biller/coder



## amanda23 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everybody! I was just wondering if you all could give me some insight as to how many providers you do the billing/coding for. Right now I am working for 6 providers and I do all the billing/coding from A-Z. I have seen other offices that don't like putting that much resp. on one person, but I'm just curious to know what the average is. Any input greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2009)

amanda23 said:


> Hi everybody! I was just wondering if you all could give me some insight as to how many providers you do the billing/coding for. Right now I am working for 6 providers and I do all the billing/coding from A-Z. I have seen other offices that don't like putting that much resp. on one person, but I'm just curious to know what the average is. Any input greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!
> Amanda



I have 7, but I only do the surgical coding and billing not the office stuff


----------



## kbarron (Sep 16, 2009)

I am basically a keypunch operator. I get encounters from 5 practices (9 providers). We have another dept that does AR and appeals, another one who does posting of money.


----------



## jdemar (Sep 21, 2009)

I code, register and  post demos with verified insurance for 12 physicians(each has their own orthopaedic specialty; trauma, spine, upper /lower extrm, total hips/knees, sports etc...) in our group of 24, plus 4 fellows and multiple physician's assistants when applicable.


----------



## astephens (Sep 22, 2009)

I code and bill over 900 cases a month, i work for a surgical center


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 22, 2009)

I am the only coder for a 65+ provider multi-specialty practice.  The providers do their own coding  and I help on the A/R end clean it up.  A little bass-ackwards if you ask me, but I do have my hands full!  I also do internal audits and I do my best to keep the providers up-to-date on coding and educate the business office staff.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 22, 2009)

*providers/biller/coder*

I am the only coder for 33 physicians. We have OBGYN, ORTHO, Pain management, Anesthesia, Cardio thoracic surgeon, GI, Pediatrics, Internists there's more I just can't remember right now. I code the procedures and help clean up anything that comes up that didn't make it through insurance. We also do post-procedural audits and help any other way I can. I do charge entry for one office for their hospital rounds only. And am pretty much a jack of all trades and hopefully a master of some!


----------



## Catherine. (Sep 22, 2009)

The practice I work for has 15 physicians and 2 PA's, all Orthopaedics. We are currently expanding to include Pain Management in our ASC and possibly Podiatry in the near future. I code all of the surgeries for the hospitals and our ASC do the compliance/education piece. We currently have one clinical coder and are about to train a second CPC.


----------



## hthompson (Sep 22, 2009)

I am the only coder for 8 FT and 11 PT physicians.  We have family practice, podiatry, chiropractic, pain clinic, integrative health, OB/GYN, rheumatology and urology.  I don't do the billing.  I do all ICD-9 coding, audit E/M and CPT and pass it to the billers.  We have an average of 1900 encounters/month.


----------



## aprilroc (Sep 24, 2009)

We have 5 FT Orthopaedic surgeons and 2 PA's( in process of adding another PA). I do coding for all surgical procedures and office encounters, i also enter all the charges in and bill out to Insurance. I am the manager of the department, also I have a payment poster who also does credentialing and 2 AR follow up rep's who work denial and appeals. We also just added a ASC, so I will do the coding and charge entry for that as well. We also conduct internal audits every 3 months of charts.


----------



## BCrandall (Sep 25, 2009)

I work for a specialty hospital with 2 coders. I code in/outpatient for a little over a dozen docs with Ortho, Plastics, OB-GYN, IR and whatever comes along. My co-worker codes ENT, Eye, Pain and some plastics. She has about 12 to code for.


----------

